# Honey Anyone?



## shamrockkennels (May 17, 2015)

Live in Northwest Ohio and just wondering if anyone else is getting any honey off the hives, don't have much capped honey yet, not sure if its because of the rain. Is there still hope of getting a good amount of honey.


----------

